# pc;um;pm  post your choice of dates



## smokyokie (Aug 1, 2007)

We get older, we get confused more easily
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Pick your date please.  I just realized that you can have multiple choice in the poll.  If everyone votes first and second choice, we can just take the poll winner as the wknd.

Tim


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 2, 2007)

I should be good for the 11th. What ever works, I'm just honored to be invited to the Oky woods to help spank the new smoker baby to life.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 2, 2007)

Ah my good man Tim why are you so far away?


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 2, 2007)

Debi, you gotta get out more!
As Barker sez - Come on down!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

Dang, 841 miles. My wife tells me it ain't gonna happen.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

tell her  thats only 1/2 way across texas.... (ducking now)


----------

